# Forever Blowing Bubbles



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Because of my new-found love for bettas, I doodled what I would personally consider the perfectly colored betta fish that if I ever came across I would HAVE to buy it. I'd pamper it so well that it would forever be blowing bubble.. nests. :>

It's rather minimalistic... I enjoy minimalistic desktop backgrounds. Hehe.

http://tinintri.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3f8ld8
_(if you're so inclined, there's a bigger version you can download from this link)_


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Very pretty betta fish!!
I love the style you drew of him.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow! great work!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

that's... a doodle? O.O very nice


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome. That's all there is to it: Awesome.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

thank you for sharing that! it's my current desktop now as well. beautiful work


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

You should draw a betta that is a metallic blue next!!


----------

